# [UNMASKED  :lol: ]MLDonkey 2.8.1 ebuild request

## LAj

Someone have an ebuild to the latest MLDonkey released?

Thank you.  :Laughing: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LAj,

Its here http://overlay.watzke.cz/overlay/net-p2p/

----------

## LAj

Thanks NeddySeagoon.

----------

## spiralvoice

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147718

----------

## LAj

Just two line   :Laughing: 

```
NeXT ~ # echo "net-p2p/mldonkey ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

NeXT ~ # emerge -pv net-p2p/mldonkey
```

!!

Thank you spiralvoice.

What are the features in magic USE flags?

----------

## spiralvoice

 *LAj wrote:*   

> What are the features in magic USE flags?

 

GNU file is part of the system package, so its always present.

The purpose of the new USE flag is being able to disable it in

MLDonkey. MLDonkey supports libmagic to display filetypes

 *Quote:*   

> 2006/05/12
> 
> 4976: Filetype recognition with libmagic
> 
> - new debug command: debug_dir, prints magic values for all files
> ...

 

If you download a .rar file and MLDonkey displays it as AVI you can

be sure its a fake.

----------

## LAj

 *spiralvoice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GNU file is part of the system package, so its always present.
> 
> 

 

Do you mean  libgnutls.so.12 ?

----------

## spiralvoice

No

```
# equery f sys-apps/file

[ Searching for packages matching sys-apps/file... ]

* Contents of sys-apps/file-4.17-r1:

/usr/bin/file

/usr/include/magic.h

/usr/lib/libmagic.a

/usr/lib/libmagic.la

/usr/lib/libmagic.so -> libmagic.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libmagic.so.1 -> libmagic.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libmagic.so.1.0.0
```

----------

## LAj

spiralvoice,

how can I test the new multiuser features: http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/MultiUser#Notes_about_the_implementation_of_new_multiuser_features

How to apply the new patch: http://savannah.nongnu.org/patch/?5488 ?

----------

## spiralvoice

 *LAj wrote:*   

> how can I test the new multiuser features: http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/MultiUser#Notes_about_the_implementation_of_new_multiuser_features

 

Check out this document:

http://cvs.savannah.nongnu.org/viewcvs/mldonkey/docs/multiuser.txt?root=mldonkey&view=markup

 *LAj wrote:*   

> How to apply the new patch: http://savannah.nongnu.org/patch/?5488 ?

 

patch -p0 -E -i patch.file

----------

## LAj

```
NeXT ~ # patch -p0 -E -i 5488.patch 

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -a -x Root -x Repository -x Tag -x Entries -x Entries.Log -x .svn -x '*.rej' -x '*.orig' -N -r -u ./src/daemon/driver/driverCommands.ml ./src/daemon/driver/driverCommands.ml

|--- ./src/daemon/driver/driverCommands.ml      2006-10-25 21:21:27.000000000 +0200

|+++ ./src/daemon/driver/driverCommands.ml      2006-10-25 22:46:36.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

File to patch: /var/tmp/portage/mldonkey-2.8.1/work/mldonkey-2.8.1/src/daemon/driver/driverCommands.ml

patching file /var/tmp/portage/mldonkey-2.8.1/work/mldonkey-2.8.1/src/daemon/driver/driverCommands.ml

Hunk #1 FAILED at 3132.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file /var/tmp/portage/mldonkey-2.8.1/work/mldonkey-2.8.1/src/daemon/driver/driverCommands.ml.rej

```

something wrongs, maybe   :Razz: 

I need the right way, at least  :Smile: 

----------

## spiralvoice

Patch 5488 has to be applied to current CVS, not release-2-8-1

----------

## LAj

Also to actual CVS?

I'm using this overlay to fetch from CVS: http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/gentoode/net-p2p.html.en

----------

## spiralvoice

 *LAj wrote:*   

> Also to actual CVS?

 

I do not know what this overlay does, but the patch is in current (=actual) CVS.

----------

## spiralvoice

MLDonkey 2.8.2 is out: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147718

----------

## LAj

emerging 2.8.2 from portage.

```

...

ocamlopt.opt -inline 10      -I src/utils/cdk  -I src/utils/lib  -I src/utils/ocamlrss  -I src/utils/xml-light  -I src/utils/net  -I tools  -I src/daemon/common  -I src/daemon/driver  -I src/utils/mp3tagui  -I src/config/unix  -I src/gtk2/gui -I src/gtk2/gui/x11  -I src/gtk2/gui/win32  -I icons/rsvg  -I +lablgtk2  -I src/networks/gnutella  -I src/networks/gnutella2  -I src/networks/fasttrack  -I src/networks/fileTP  -I src/networks/bittorrent  -I src/networks/donkey -c src/gtk2/gui/guiUtf8.ml

/usr/lib64/ocaml/lablgtk2/glib.cmx is not a compilation unit description.

make: *** [src/gtk2/gui/guiUtf8.cmx] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/mldonkey-2.8.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  mldonkey-2.8.2.ebuild, line 100:   Called die

!!! Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

What I have to do?

----------

## spiralvoice

 *LAj wrote:*   

> /usr/lib64/ocaml/lablgtk2/glib.cmx is not a compilation unit description.

 

Did you rebuild all packages based on Ocaml after updating Ocaml itself?

Afaik there is a script in dev-lang/ocaml portage dir to do that.

----------

## spiralvoice

@all MLDonkey users:

Please update to latest CVS or use patches from this bug report:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161169

to fix a very nasty bug hurting network performance.

Sorry, no ebuild because I deleted Gentoo from my system due

to frequent crashes/freezes no happening with Debian Etch:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507803-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161169#c0

 *Quote:*   

> MLDonkey has a very serious bug which leeds to uploading
> 
> data blocks twice to eMule clients.
> 
> This is due to the fact that MLDonkey gets confused by
> ...

 

This bug is present in MLDonkey for many years, I could reproduce it with

Mulus 0.18.1, which is based on MLDonkey 2.5.16, released in March 2004.

Sometime in the past eMule changed their block request scheme which

confused MLDonkey, no one noticed that until now.

If you need patches for older versions than 2.6.0, please drop a note.

Greetings, spiralvoice

----------

## Voyageur

Thanks, patch applied (running 2.8.2) and mldonkey restarted  :Wink: 

----------

